

The Curious Case of Human Hibernation - edward
http://inhumanexperiment.blogspot.com/2010/03/curious-case-of-human-hibernation.html

======
justifier
i recently have been thinking about the potential of sleep extension as a path
to immortality

in the film Space Station 76 there is a grandma in a cryo pod being wheeled
around as 'luggage', this visual set my mind off:

(i) imagine a false future where cryo has become practical to the point that
all people, instead of dying, simply cryo themselves at near death, the hope
is to stunt any further aging, turning what would have been five years of
living into 500 years of cryo in the hope that immortality will be medically
possible by that time where they can then be woken and live forever, the
comedy of it all is that it will fall on younger generations to tend to their
lineage.. everyone will have huge warehouses full of old family members that
you will have to protect and drag around with you, family as furniture:
certain figures with interesting life stories will be stored in the living
room as a mantel piece while the majority will be stored in the warehouse; the
numbers increasing with every generation more that lacks medical immortality

(ii) then i was thinking.. what if sleep, a completely unexplained phenomenon,
is an untapped resource? sleep seems to me a means of organising new
information in the brain and healing the body, what if there is research that
extends the time we sleep in order to optimise these procedures, what if
instead of limiting our sleep with amphetamines and caffeine we looked to
increase the time we sleep, another imagined future where we live for 70 years
and sleep for 70, missing an entire generation, waking again for another 70,
to sleep then for another 70, how interesting to lose our culture and find
ways to symbiotically live in the new, what kind of infrastructure would be
needed.. long term sleep rental space, protecting the sleeping

ideally, we will be able to achieve the health benefits of sleep in
wakefulness, but it just seemed a new to me and interesting meditation to
think on potential benefits by altering conditions and internal processes to
sleep actively

------
Yardlink
I wonder if these suspended states they talk about later in the article would
actually extend your life for the duration of the suspended state. I presume
the aging processes also slow down or stop. Perhaps this is a more realistic
option for near-death people wanting to come back to life in the future than
cryogenics.

~~~
bigbugbag
It doesn't seem a realistic option for near-death (of old age) people, as it's
probably too late to try to do something about it.

It would make much more sense not to wait to be near death to do something
about it.

